# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  چگونگی اجرای یک برنامه در ++visual c (کنسول)

## بیتافرهی

سلام دوستان
من نمی دونم چطوری باید یه برنامه ای را که در محیط ++ visual c
نوشته ام را اجرا کنم.من تاحالا تو این محیط کار نکردم وتا حالا هر چی برنامه می نوشتم توی محیط توربو بوده.لطفا در صورت پاسخ به سوال بنده از ابتدا بگویید،چون من هیچی نمی دونم. :گریه:

----------


## emad_67

اگه از نسخه 2000 استفاده میکنی که خیلی راحت بعد از نوشتن کد میتونی روی دکمه compile و بعد هم execute که روی نوار ابزار و همین طور در منو build قرار دارن کلیک کنی.
در صورتی که از نسخه 2005 استفاده میکنی ابتدا یه project ایجاد کن و بعد کدتت رو بنویس. بقیه مراحل هم مثل بالاست.

----------


## Nima_NF

این دو صفحه را مشاهده کنید قبلا توضیح داده شده است:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=95476

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=95704

با خواندن مطالب فوق ، فایل اجرایی اصلی شما در صورتی که release انتخاب شده باشد ، در مسیری که پروژه را ساخته اید در فولدری با نام release ساخته می شود.

----------

